# Why is AutoZone accepting EBT cards?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

EBT cards are welfare and food stamp monies intended for use to pay rent and utilities and of course purchase food, but I cannot see why an auto parts store would be accepting them but the sign on the store window said they now accept EBT cards.

I wonder if EBTs are used to buy the mandatory liabilty car insurance also?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shrek said:


> EBT cards are welfare and food stamp monies intended for use to pay rent and utilities and of course purchase food, but I cannot see why an auto parts store would be accepting them but the sign on the store window said they now accept EBT cards.
> 
> I wonder if EBTs are used to buy the mandatory liabilty car insurance also?


 Some people do receive money (not welfare checks) on EBT cards. And now even fast food restaurants take Those as well. Both Cards are called EBT cards.
Electronic Benefit Transfer
So just because it is called a EBT card it is not necessarily a Food Only Card (Food Stamps) so I guess the (cash) side then can be used in auto parts stores etc. Got to keep their cars running too I guess. LOL


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

If you do not get direct deposit, your child support will be given to you on an EBT card from what I have been told by a lady I worked for. Perhaps that applies if it is going through the State as a dead beat or something.

There are gas stations and all that do it here. (GA)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

EBT cards have cash deposited into them. They can use them like a debit card. Perhaps the person was buying a part for their car? People do need cars to get to employment.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The EBT card is the vehicle that will eventually move us to a cashless economy.

Cash is real hard to track, leaves no trail. EBT is wonderfully easy. There will come a time when all government disbursements will be made with EBT cards. Couple that with the large number of people that receive government money and wha-la.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I say a roadside shrimp stand that had the same sign.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Shrek said:


> EBT cards are welfare and food stamp monies intended for use to pay rent and utilities and of course purchase food, but I cannot see why an auto parts store would be accepting them but the sign on the store window said they now accept EBT cards.
> 
> I wonder if EBTs are used to buy the mandatory liabilty car insurance also?


Now you should know that you can't just drive a "standard" Cadillac Escalade!

It has to have those new "spinner rims" and at least one pair of dice hanging from the mirror...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

joseph97297 said:


> If you do not get direct deposit, your child support will be given to you on an EBT card from what I have been told by a lady I worked for. Perhaps that applies if it is* going through the State as a dead beat or something.*
> 
> There are gas stations and all that do it here. (GA)


OR the payer know (maybe history to back it up with) the Payee lies and going thur the state (and paying to do so) protects the payer from a judge allowing a cheat to cheat more.==Most payers are men and men are under valued and allowed to be targated--that is wrong --I know that in this post sex was not mentioned. 

I personally wish we have known about paying the state to pass the money on as a judge would not accept bank records in a case I know. Now for 9 years there is NO questions about payment what happens with the money is NOT going to questioned.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> EBT cards have cash deposited into them. They can use them like a debit card. Perhaps the person was buying a part for their car? People do need cars to get to employment.


A wee bit defensive since to OP simply didn't know that cash was on a benefit's card? I could only wish that having a working car lead to employment. That would be so easy.

I wonder if there is a fee given to the business who allows the use of it. Rather than the usual charge to the business with a normal debit card. I suppose there doesn't even have to be a fee- simply not having a fee makies it more attractive.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Simple answer; because the government allows it.

To get more into it because the government has became the mommy to so many people it has to allow them to buy what they want or the kids will pitch a fit and current mommy in office won't get reelected.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Or maybe the govt came to the conclusion that it is cheaper to have a computer transfer funds than to print and mail checks. Many businesses only do payroll through direct deposit for the same reason. It also aids the recipients, many of whom don't have bank accounts, as they no longer have to pay a fee to a check cashing service to access their benefits.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> EBT cards have cash deposited into them. They can use them like a debit card. Perhaps the person was buying a part for their car? People do need cars to get to employment.


No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Or maybe the govt came to the conclusion that it is cheaper to have a computer transfer funds than to print and mail checks. Many businesses only do payroll through direct deposit for the same reason. It also aids the recipients, many of whom don't have bank accounts, as they no longer have to pay a fee to a check cashing service to access their benefits.


That depends on whether the government pays a fee for each use or not. If they do pay a fee, it might be much cheaper to send one check than to pay a dozen fees for a person using it at the grocery a couple of times a week and the parts place and the pharmacy and etc etc etc.
I suspect that if a fee is paid by the government, it can add up to quite a sizable amount. 
If it's like many other things the government does, there was an initial cost estimate when the government started the EBT process and then it just takes on a life of its own without further review.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> That depends on whether the government pays a fee for each use or not. If they do pay a fee, it might be much cheaper to send one check than to pay a dozen fees for a person using it at the grocery a couple of times a week and the parts place and the pharmacy and etc etc etc.
> I suspect that if a fee is paid by the government, it can add up to quite a sizable amount.
> If it's like many other things the government does, there was an initial cost estimate when the government started the EBT process and then it just takes on a life of its own without further review.


A quick look at the SNAP website mentions no fees. In fact, the govt will provide the equipment necessary to accept the cards if the merchant processes more than $100/month. I would think that the benefit in increased revenue to the merchant would preclude the govt having to pay them fees. How the payments are processes, whether in house or by a third party processor who get paid, I can't comment on.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


And are are they supposed to pay for the public transportation? Maybe they should just walk barefoot through the snow.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


Agreed, however there are places like where we live where there is no public transportation or very little at best so I am not sure what folks on welfare would do if they didn't have a car.

I for one would like to think that the woman with 3 children had a way to get them to a doctor, hospital, or to pick up food.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


That works if you live in an area that has public transportation. Of course we know all those moochers live in urban areas with great buses that take people from door to door. But what of those near me? The largest employer in our mostly rural county is located 5 miles out of the second largest town(pop. 1700). The only bus you'll see is yellow and filled with kids. A working car is almost a necessity for employment.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

HDRider said:


> The EBT card is the vehicle that will eventually move us to a cashless economy.


It's possible. It's like the drop that opens the dike. I hope you are wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> A quick look at the SNAP website mentions no fees. In fact, the govt will provide the equipment necessary to accept the cards if the merchant processes more than $100/month. I would think that the benefit in increased revenue to the merchant would preclude the govt having to pay them fees. How the payments are processes, whether in house or by a third party processor who get paid, I can't comment on.


Uncle Sam awards contracts to private companies to process the cards. EDS, Perot Systems and many, many others make good money processing goverment programs.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

kimmom2five said:


> And are are they supposed to pay for the public transportation? Maybe they should just walk barefoot through the snow.


Most public transportation is subsidized for those on welfare. Otherwise, if they need to walk in snow, then that's what they have to do. A car is not a right!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> That works if you live in an area that has public transportation. Of course we know all those moochers live in urban areas with great buses that take people from door to door. But what of those near me? The largest employer in our mostly rural county is located 5 miles out of the second largest town(pop. 1700). The only bus you'll see is yellow and filled with kids. A working car is almost a necessity for employment.


What did folks do before cars? Walk, run, bicycle, horse, pogo stick, roller skates, etc... whatever it takes.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

grandma12703 said:


> Agreed, however there are places like where we live where there is no public transportation or very little at best so I am not sure what folks on welfare would do if they didn't have a car.
> 
> I for one would like to think that the woman with 3 children had a way to get them to a doctor, hospital, or to pick up food.


Stereotype much? 911 would get them to a doctor and family/ friends will get food for them. Nice try tho!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Or maybe the govt came to the conclusion that it is cheaper to have a computer transfer funds than to print and mail checks. Many businesses only do payroll through direct deposit for the same reason


Every place I ever worked that did direct deposit ALSO *mailed* a statement which would have cost as much as just sending a check.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> 911 would get them to a doctor


Only in a real *emergency.*
Why not just accept the idea that "public transportation" only applies to those who live in larger cities, and very few places of employment have bus stops??


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Every place I ever worked that did direct deposit ALSO *mailed* a statement which would have cost as much as just sending a check.


My wife's place of work only does direct deposit and statements are available on the company's internal website. No paper statements are issued. I know one of my old employers has transitioned to this same system. I can't imagine they are isolated cases.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I was all ready to give George W. credit for the switch from paper to plastic since it was completed in 2004 but I read further. The switch was mandated as part of the welfare reform act of 1996 so I'll have to give credit to Slick Willie and the republican congress.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> Most public transportation is subsidized for those on welfare. Otherwise, if they need to walk in snow, then that's what they have to do. A car is not a right!


Have you ever been on public transportation? Do you even know how much it costs? My son has to take 2 buses nd the metro to his job. It costs $20 a day round trip. I don't think anyone is going to get that kind of subsidy. One of the buses doesn't run on the weekends either. And that is in a big city, most places in the country don't have access to those kind of options.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Only in a real *emergency.*
> Why not just accept the idea that "public transportation" only applies to those who live in larger cities, and very few places of employment have bus stops??


Most places without public transpo also have a service where they will drive those with low-income to doctor's appointments/etc. It's usually run by the local Community Services Board, and volunteers drive those who need the service to and from appointments.

We don't have a bus system where I live, but between the Community Services Board and the local churches, there are PLENTY of volunteers who are willing to drive anyone without a vehicle to any appointments, grocery shopping, etc.

Plus if you know you don't have a vehicle, you can live in one of the many communities that border major shopping centers. Then it's only a short walk to doctor's offices, grocery shopping, and a plethora of stores where you can apply to work. 

Having your own vehicle makes things easier....but it is NOT a necessity and it is certainly not a RIGHT.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


Must be nice to live in a place where public transportation is available.

Or should those who _need_ temporary assistance be required to move to cities where public transportation is available?

In Columbus very few doctors offices are on any bus line. All the hospitals are. Might be a contributing factor to why people use the emergency room instead of a doctor or urgent care facility.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> My wife's place of work only does direct deposit and statements are available on the company's internal website. No paper statements are issued. I know one of my old employers has transitioned to this same system. *I can't imagine they are isolated cases*.


I don't need to "imagine" anything
I KNOW all the places I worked mailed statements.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My county is mostly rural and we have a shuttle bus system that we can sign up for and the cost to the rider varies from free for those on SS and SSI to a few dollars per ride for those with regular income but not wanting or able to drive themselves during the first shift day.

One plant worker I know works a 10 hour 2nd shift and usually catches an afternoon shuttle to take him to his place of work before 430 PM as the bus is returning to its stable for the night and then waits at his place of work to catch the morning bus as it starts its morning pick up route and drops him at his home as its picking up the morning load of seniors.

He told me that paying the county shuttle $7 a day for bus service is less expensive than driving his POV.

I call for shuttle service myself if I have to travel to the one medium to large sized city in my county 20 miles away and have the time to spend riding the shuttle route because my bus ride only runs me about $5 as opposed to around $12 total operating costs for my POV , saves wear on my now ancient vehicle and I really don't enjoy driving in the traffic that is more congested than the two lane country roads I usually drive since I opted out of the rat race for my smaller work at home income.

One of the shuttle drivers told me that they wished more of us who are semiretired and out of the rat race could use the service as our paid fares help offset the cost of providing the shuttle service to the seniors at no cost. He said one route he drove had around 10 paid fare riders and at that time the fares covered the fuel costs that were incurred transporting the seniors anyway in addition to saving the paid fares some on their total transportation costs.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't need to "imagine" anything
> I KNOW all the places I worked mailed statements.


I also know that I had a boss in the past who hand wrote checks every Friday but I wouldn't judge modern payroll practices based on that. I gave two current examples, you have given none. Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Businesses are realizing how much it costs to send paystubs and/or checks and several states have passed legislation saying employers no longer have to _mail_ anything. This past summer the place I work stopped sending checks or stubs. If you don't have direct deposit they will issue you a debit card and recharge it each payday. Costs quite a bit to get cash from it according to what some of my co-workers have told me.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Ross Clothing Stores accept EBT also, and in searching i found this.....

http://www.ebtcardbalance.com/ebt-store-ross-liquor-california-st7799

^ I know that is a "right"....lol


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

As usual, there are billion websites with how to get benefits but little on the cost of doing business for the public to see where their money goes.
It seems that the various counties having a SNAP program ( food stamps) and other benefits contract with individual vendors to provide money transfer services. There are some basic requirements for approving a contract such as the first 4 cash withdrawals each month at an ATM must be free and other charges after that must be no more than the normal rate for non-welfare users. But I couldn't find anything on the actual cost to the government for contracting this way.
It seems there is a transaction cost that the business pays that varies with each vendor.
The business sites for various vendors did tout the advantage of taking EBT cards as a "growth market well worth the effort financially."
And I did see on the California vendor information site that California has 20% of the welfare population with about 13% of the population. Aren't we special..............


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> Stereotype much? 911 would get them to a doctor and family/ friends will get food for them. Nice try tho!


911 to get someone to a doctor? That is about $1000 per trip. That would effectively cost more than someone using a car.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Lazaryss said:


> 911 to get someone to a doctor? That is about $1000 per trip. That would effectively cost more than someone using a car.


They don't care! Why should they? It's free for them! Lack of a car is just an excuse. If they needed to get somewhere to pick up free money or a new cell phone, you can bet they would find a way.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> They don't care! Why should they? It's free for them! Lack of a car is just an excuse. If they needed to get somewhere to pick up free money or a new cell phone, you can bet they would find a way.


You seem to know an awful lot about the mindset of those people on EBT.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Lazaryss said:


> You seem to know an awful lot about the mindset of those people on EBT.


I live in Los Angeles, we have millions on welfare here. Easy to see with my own eyes! I've been in emergency rooms here. My cousin is an er doctor. It is what it is, just sayin!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is cheaper to put money on the EBT cards just like food stamps than it is for the gov to send out paper checks. A lot of welfare users just use them like debit cards.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> It is cheaper to put money on the EBT cards just like food stamps than it is for the gov to send out paper checks. A lot of welfare users just use them like debit cards.


They changed from stamps because of a stigma issue. Used to be welfare recipiants were embarrassed having to use food stamps, as it should be. Not any more. In many communitees it's a sign of success now.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> They changed from stamps because of a stigma issue. Used to be welfare recipiants were embarrassed having to use food stamps, as it should be. Not any more. In many communitees it's a sign of success now.


In fact here in PA they are changing the name of the PA Dept of Welfare to the PA Dept of Human Resources..

There words and reason for doing this is "because "Welfare" has a bad connotation and reputation. So they will be spending 8 Million dollars to make this change..

If they really cared about helping the poor, they wouldn't waste 8 million dollars on this.. 

But the reality is: It isn't about helping, it's about control!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


So you're saying that rural folks should move to cities with public transportation if they're going to receive benefits?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> They don't care! Why should they? It's free for them! Lack of a car is just an excuse. If they needed to get somewhere to pick up free money or a new cell phone, you can bet they would find a way.


This is so true!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

beaglady said:


> So you're saying that rural folks should move to cities with public transportation if they're going to receive benefits?


No, just that maybe they should start thinking and doing for themselves.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

beaglady said:


> So you're saying that rural folks should move to cities with public transportation if they're going to receive benefits?


Well, I have seen it happen in the opposite way. When welfare in the county here decided to have a requirement that people on benefits attend classes to prepare themselves to find work, it had a distance limit. The county would not insist on attending the classes for people living over 25 miles out of town.
There was a sudden shortage of apartments (section 8 crunch too) because people immediately started to put themselves outside of the distance requirement.

Frankly, people who are really interested in supporting themselves have historically moved to where the work was. The mobility of Americans is one of the factors that promoted upward mobility economically.
Those who refuse mostly just get left behind. It's another one of those choices that leads to poverty.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

beaglady said:


> So you're saying that rural folks should move to cities with public transportation if they're going to receive benefits?


They need to do whatever they need to do! If they need to move so they can receive their welfare, then that's what they need to do.

So your saying that they need a car subsidized by the taxpayers?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

For some people that receive welfare benefits, a car is a necessity. If they have children in daycare, the daycare center might not be in the same neighborhood that they live or work in. How do you get kids from home to daycare and then get yourself to work? 

I'm thinking of someone that I know who has 4 children. She does not receive any assistance. The only daycare that had vacancies was on the other side of town. Each morning, she had to get her older kids ready to go to school and the youngest two had to be transported to daycare. She couldn't leave until the school bus had come for the older children. City buses run every half hour. The school bus came at any time during a 20 minute window.

It took 15 minutes to get to the daycare by car and another 10 minutes to get to the parking lot. Then she had to wait for a shuttle bus. All of this had to be accomplished by 8:30 am, when she was due at her desk at the local hospital. Most days, she just skated in at 8:27.

Now, picture her without a vehicle and attempting to accomplish the same thing. It is virtually impossible in my city with public transportation. The mother would have to wait anywhere between 1 minute and 30 minutes to catch a bus after her older children went to school. Then she'd herd the younger two on a bus. Arriving downtown 20 minutes later, they'd have to wait 15-30 minutes and transfer onto another bus. Arriving at daycare 20 minutes after that, she'd have to run into the daycare with the kids and hope that she made it back to the bus stop within 5 minutes to catch the same bus (on it's return trip) back downtown. If not...another 30 minute wait. Once downtown, she'd have to wait 15-30 minutes for a bus to take her to the hospital. This would put her behind her desk at approximately 10 am, which her employer would never tolerate. 

Daycare centers close by 6pm and the children must be picked up prior to that or fees are incurred and Child Protective is called. This makes it almost impossible for a single parent to work a decent full time job without a vehicle in most places, even when public transportation is available. That narrows the job options down to places like McDonald's that prefer to hire part timers.

Someone just told me that the going rate to place a baby in a daycare center is now almost $300 per week. Can you imagine paying $300 per week for your child to be in daycare for 7 hours per day while you worked a part time job that pays minimum wage? Daycare centers don't charge less for children that are only there for half a day. Regardless of your education level or ambition, the cycle continues simply because of the lack of a personal vehicle.

When you think about the way that things work, you can see that it is almost impossible for a bus rider with children to have a full time job that pays above minimum wage. If the person is also receiving benefits, then they must also comply with all of the mandatory re-certification appointments that always seem to occur in the middle of their work day, with minimal notice and cannot be rescheduled. Those appointments usually cause an employer to let the employee go because they have a business to run and cannot afford to have employees that are always leaving for hours at a time...to catch buses... to attend never-ending appointments.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Everywhere I've lived, there have been a ton of at-home daycare providers who charge considerably less than what the big centers do. And they're usually more flexible about their hours, too, and will accommodate a part-time schedule at a reduced rate.

If your friend get to know the mothers of the other kids at the bus stop, I'm willing to bet one of them would have been willing to keep an eye on her kids at the stop so she could drop them off and run :shrug:. Again, I've had multiple offers (and offered myself sometimes!) from other mothers at my girls' bus stops to help out with them throughout the years.

If you look outside the box, there are alternate solutions to many of these issues. You just have to be willing to LOOK.

I was a single working mother for many years, and I went to grad school while working full time and dealing with a child who had significant health issues for the first few years of her life. And you bet that I struggled financially, but I still managed to make it work, because for me going on Welfare wasn't an option I allowed myself to consider - I was fortunate enough to have a job, even thou the pay wasn't great and the job was stressful, and I promised myself that as long as I could find employment I would not become a Welfare Mom. I didn't take WIC, I didn't take Medicaid, I didn't take foodstamps, etc. I just made it work :shrug:


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> For some people that receive welfare benefits, a car is a necessity. If they have children in daycare, the daycare center might not be in the same neighborhood that they live or work in. How do you get kids from home to daycare and then get yourself to work?
> 
> I'm thinking of someone that I know who has 4 children. She does not receive any assistance. The only daycare that had vacancies was on the other side of town. Each morning, she had to get her older kids ready to go to school and the youngest two had to be transported to daycare. She couldn't leave until the school bus had come for the older children. City buses run every half hour. The school bus came at any time during a 20 minute window.
> 
> ...


Where's the dad? Family? Why did she have that many kids she knew she couldn't support? It is sad that they put themselves into these situations, but they need to live with their choices and decisions. The rest of us do!

A common idea here is that these welfare moms get to watch each others kids one day a week. No fees, just a communitee coming together with a solution. No government involvment at all.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Welfare is like a Rube Goldberg affair- there a million reasons why things have to be done this convoluted way. But the truth is that they usually don't. People tend to get mentally lost by thinking "If I do this one thing this way, then that problem is solved." Then the doing causes another problem. And another patch. And that patch causes another problem and another patch. Pretty soon it's so complicated that it can not help but fail. 
There are always people who have the same problems and find solutions. Maybe something has to be sacrificed but thes neccessary choices are made up front.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not on any kind of assistance, but I can testify it's not as easy to just move or doesn't make sense to get rid of your car just because you've hit hard times. After the housing market crash, I owe more on my home than it's worth. It's not possible for me to sell. And my car is paid off, so it would be silly to sell it. It's easy to judge, but even someone like me with good education and experience cannot find work. Yes, I'm applying every single day. And yes I'm considering everything from manufacturing to programming and have interviewed for a variety of jobs. The economy just sucks, and unemployment is high and there's just too many other qualified people out there looking to complete with.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> Where's the dad? Family? Why did she have that many kids she knew she couldn't support? It is sad that they put themselves into these situations, but they need to live with their choices and decisions. The rest of us do!
> 
> A common idea here is that these welfare moms get to watch each others kids one day a week. No fees, just a communitee coming together with a solution. No government involvment at all.


She has a husband. Her other family members all work and don't live near by. He has to be at work by 8:00 am and catches the bus to work. She keeps their one vehicle all day in order to be able to accomplish all of this stuff. His job doesn't pay that well, but he does work full time. He had a much better job in the past, but cannot find anything that pays nearly as well as his old job. When he had his old job, four children was something that they could easily afford. It doesn't take much misfortune to set a family back.

Edited to add... There are a lot of people on this forum with larger families than that of the American average. It truly wouldn't take much for any one of them to find themselves in a bad situation. There is an HBO documentary that I watched last night called American Winter that chronicles 8 families in Portland Oregon. Most of these families were hardworking folks who found that they could no longer earn enough to support their families. Many found themselves homeless or pretty darn near. The recurring theme was that these people never imagined that they'd be in such a situation because they always worked. This could happen to any of us....despite our best efforts and pantries full of rice and beans. Not everyone has family or friends to help them out. It is easy to think that it is so. The young lady that told me the cost of daycare for a newborn doesn't have any family locally though she was raised here. I haven't known her for very long, so I don't know why that is. 

Locally, home daycares are regulated and are only allowed to take in a certain number of infants. ( I think it is two.) Most home based daycare providers won't accept them because without infants on the premises, they can take in 4-5 older children and make more money.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

bluemoonluck said:


> Everywhere I've lived, there have been a ton of at-home daycare providers who charge considerably less than what the big centers do. And they're usually more flexible about their hours, too, and will accommodate a part-time schedule at a reduced rate.


Child welfare social service requirements and laws have really cut down on the number of available "baby sitters". There are laws that don't allow just anyone to babysit for extra money. And if the person already has children, then that cuts down on the number of other children they can legally watch. I don't know if this is a problem in all states, but it is here. You can't just have a neighbor watch your children for a few hours a day on a continual because it is illegal for her to do it unless she has had her premises inspected by social services for safety, and has had a background check, health classes, etc. And, when we are talking about the subsidized child care fees that welfare pay, there are no other options but licensed day care centers.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

In my experience, DIY vehicle maintenance can be a huge cost saver. That welfare type money might be spent to help ensure reliable transportation to interviews or jobs sounds pretty reasonable to me.

There are plenty of issues with welfare, but people given money to mostly spend at their discretion choosing to keep their car running well is not one of them.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> Child welfare social service requirements and laws have really cut down on the number of available "baby sitters". There are laws that don't allow just anyone to babysit for extra money. And if the person already has children, then that cuts down on the number of other children they can legally watch. I don't know if this is a problem in all states, but it is here. You can't just have a neighbor watch your children for a few hours a day on a continual because it is illegal for her to do it unless she has had her premises inspected by social services for safety, and has had a background check, health classes, etc. And, when we are talking about the subsidized child care fees that welfare pay, there are no other options but licensed day care centers.


There are limits to how many children a non-licensed daycare provider can legally keep, true. But pull up the Craigslist ads for your area and look under child care, and you'll find plenty of providers.

My neighbor across the street looked into it, and per the laws she can keep 2 children who are not related to her by blood and NOT be licensed. So, she keeps 2 toddlers during the day. She charges less than even the licensed daycare providers do (which is already half of the going daycare center rate) and it's all perfectly legal.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

No one is truly disaster proof. The difference is what you do in the disaster. 
It's hard for me to believe there are unclimbable barriers in the US. My whole family history is long story of dealing with problems. The earliest one I know, although I'm sure there were earlier ones, was the loss of the family farm in Kentucky on my mother's side when the Civil War rolled back and forth over it a number of times and all the adult males of the family got killed. My greatgrandmother took her children to a relative in California, where one married the grandchild of a person who immigrated from Germany to get away from the Prussian Army's devastation. My father was abandoned by both parents at age 10 when they put him in a boarding school with his brother and disappeared. He managed to take care of his brother and himself, finish high school, go to California, married the child of the above mentioned person- 5 months before the Depression came crashing down. He moved a couple of times to keep employed. Then volunteered at age 31 to fight in WWII. My mother, left with a child, got her first job outside of the home to support herself when he went to Europe. He came back after VJ day, found work then was recalled for the Korean war, leaving my mom again- this time with 3 children. 
No smooth life there at all. Makes todays problems look small. Their legacy was that you always find the way to cope. Not coping is not an option. Mistakes are made but no excuses. No free rides.
I have sold a truck when it was neccessary and walked to work. That's when I learned that buying a watermelon because it's a good price is still not a good idea if you have to carry it a mile home in your arms.  
It not that's its the easy choice that's important. In fact, it's usually the hard choice that works out best.
There may be a few here blessed by family wealth, it would surprise me but it's possible- there are many (if not most) who have a family history of hardship and overcoming it.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

To get back to Shrek's original question about Auto-Bone accepting EBT cards .
My local ones Sell Soda and Candy (" Foods " ) ?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Shrek said:


> EBT cards are welfare and food stamp monies intended for use to pay rent and utilities and of course purchase food, but I cannot see why an auto parts store would be accepting them but the sign on the store window said they now accept EBT cards.
> 
> I wonder if EBTs are used to buy the mandatory liabilty car insurance also?


Does AutoZone sell food? Even if it's snacks and soda, if they do, they can take EBT if you're referring to food stamp cards. Some people also get their child support on EBT cards too, and I don't have a problem with using it for things like car repairs if the child(ren) will benefit from it.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.


Where I live, you can own a car if you're on welfare but it has to be worth less than a certain amount of money. IDK what that limit is. And carpooling or public transportation isn't feasible for everybody.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Most public transportation is subsidized for those on welfare. Otherwise, if they need to walk in snow, then that's what they have to do. A car is not a right!


Where is public transportation subsidized for welfare recipients?

It's not a right, but it's often a necessity.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

thesedays said:


> Where I live, you can own a car if you're on welfare but it has to be worth less than a certain amount of money. IDK what that limit is. And carpooling or public transportation isn't feasible for everybody.


There is a program in WI that you can Buy Your way into the Welfare program.
By that I mean you can "Work" a few hours a month, as little as one hour a week and you don't even have to get money for your services, just get something of "value".
That then raises the assets level from $1,999 to $8,500, and even exempts one car from being counted in the total asset amount~!
And a person then can have all the benefits afforded by those that are the poorest of the poor, from foods stamps to even getting on Medicaid, and all that has to offer.
The program is called MAPP
Medicaid Purchase Plan


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> There is a program in WI that you can Buy Your way into the Welfare program.
> By that I mean you can "Work" a few hours a month, as little as one hour a week and you don't even have to get money for your services, just get something of "value".
> That then raises the assets level from $1,999 to $8,500, and even exempts one car from being counted in the total asset amount~!
> And a person then can have all the benefits afforded by those that are the poorest of the poor, from foods stamps to even getting on Medicaid, and all that has to offer.
> ...


What kind of work is it? I assume you're talking about community service?

I don't have a problem with something like that, especially for people who have fallen on temporary hard times.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

thesedays said:


> What kind of work is it? I assume you're talking about community service?
> 
> I don't have a problem with something like that, especially for people who have fallen on temporary hard times.


Any kind of work, for any company, or business, and does not have to be for community service. Just doing something, and getting something of value for your services. Even if that means working an hour and getting paid in as little as a lunch. That lunch at a restaurant has value.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Do the companies get some kind of tax break? I could see a lot of problems resulting from this (ETA) the main ones being liability, and the people creating more work than they actually do.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> There is a program in WI that you can Buy Your way into the Welfare program.
> By that I mean you can "Work" a few hours a month, as little as one hour a week and you don't even have to get money for your services, just get something of "value".
> That then raises the assets level from $1,999 to $8,500, and even exempts one car from being counted in the total asset amount~!
> And a person then can have all the benefits afforded by those that are the poorest of the poor, from foods stamps to even getting on Medicaid, and all that has to offer.
> ...


The only information I can find on this plan says it's specifically to help the poor with disabilities get medicaid. Do you have a source for that?

http://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/medicaid/Publications/p-10071.htm


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

thesedays said:


> Where is public transportation subsidized for welfare recipients?
> 
> It's not a right, but it's often a necessity.


Everywhere I've been there have been special rates for those who qualify!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Everywhere I've been there have been special rates for those who qualify!


And if it enables them to work, or go to school, I'm OK with that. 

You remind me of the people I worked with when I was a grocery store pharmacist, who would make Medicaid patients wait an hour even if we weren't busy. gre: They never did that when I was there, trust me.

Do you also coach your kids to make fun of the children who get free lunches? Bet you do.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

thesedays said:


> And if it enables them to work, or go to school, I'm OK with that.
> 
> You remind me of the people I worked with when I was a grocery store pharmacist, who would make Medicaid patients wait an hour even if we weren't busy. gre: They never did that when I was there, trust me.
> 
> Do you also coach your kids to make fun of the children who get free lunches? Bet you do.


Those insults were made out of thin air. It seems it is alright to insult some who you know nothing about who simply has another opinion while you picture yourself as a noble defender of the poor. 
I guess it helps to create a villian if you want to think yourself a hero.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

thesedays said:


> And if it enables them to work, or go to school, I'm OK with that.
> 
> You remind me of the people I worked with when I was a grocery store pharmacist, who would make Medicaid patients wait an hour even if we weren't busy. gre: They never did that when I was there, trust me.
> 
> Do you also coach your kids to make fun of the children who get free lunches? Bet you do.


How very nice of you to make rude assumptions of which you know nothing about!

Do you coach your kids to steal money from those that have it so they can feel good about giving to those they think are in need!(even if they aren't). I'll bet you do!

I'll bet you also teach them big government is good and don't depend on your own family for anything, because the government will provide for your every need, and that socialisim is the greatest thing ever!

Carry on!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

thesedays said:


> Where is public transportation subsidized for welfare recipients?
> 
> It's not a right, but it's often a necessity.


Public transportation is subsidized for everyone. Welfare recipients are just the average user.

Average public transportation funding
22% State Taxes
35% Local Taxes
17% Federal Taxes
26% Fares and Advertising

Total Cost to the U.S. Taxpayers: $42.1 BILLION/yr


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Stereotype much? 911 would get them to a doctor and family/ friends will get food for them. Nice try tho!


 
Not stereotyping at all just making the statement that I don't want a family in need not having a way to get to places that they HAVE and NEED to be. 1, 2, 3, 4, 20 kids I don't care. My life has been working with kids so heck yea they are a big concern for me. 

Some folks don't have family or friends able to get them food....911 could take hours depending on where you are.

Funny thing is Jeffrey, I don't completely disagree with you in the fact that the system is taken advantage of, however I don't want those truly helpless (children and elderly) in our society to suffer.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> No, they don't! Public transportation is perfectly fine for those on welfare! If they can afford a car, they don't need welfare. A car is not a right.



Not everyone lives near public transportation.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

EarlsNan said:


> Not everyone lives near public transportation.


Choices and priorities!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

EarlsNan said:


> Not everyone lives near public transportation.


Actually everyone lives right next to transportation. 
It's right in front of their house waiting for them everyday.
Nike Air has unlimited tickets with purchase.
I used to walk 24 miles roundtrip back and forth from work/school everyday before I got a car. You do what you gotta do. 
Why cant other people understand this gre:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

blooba said:


> Actually everyone lives right next to transportation.
> It's right in front of their house waiting for them everyday.
> Nike Air has unlimited tickets with purchase.
> I used to walk 24 miles roundtrip back and forth from work/school everyday before I got a car. You do what you gotta do.
> Why cant other people understand this gre:


The average walking speed is 3mph (and with my short legs that's a powerwalk for me)...are you saying you walked 8 hours a day?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> The average walking speed is 3mph (and with my short legs that's a powerwalk for me)...are you saying you walked 8 hours a day?


it only took me about 3 hrs each way on good days. When there were a few trains(it was on the train tracks),raining,snowing ect. it took 4+ hrs but yes, a little excersize won't kill you.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

blooba said:


> it only took me about 3 hrs each way on good days. When there were a few trains(it was on the train tracks),raining,snowing ect. it took 4+ hrs but yes, a little excersize won't kill you.


I'm sorry but....


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> I'm sorry but....


Google Maps has it at 10.2 miles each way and 3hr 20 mins, i dont see what is so hard to understand.



https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...8363,833.44,27.403,74.981,0&source=gplus-ogsb

I was on the other side of the river and it was before the rails to trails project but it is the same route


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not arguing the time. I don't believe you can live life, care for yourself, a family, a homestead, a home, etc.....when you are working 8 hours, walking 8 hours, and sleeping 8 hours. Even if you were capable....Not everyone could sustain that kind of activity in the first place, nor could they manage when it's -30 here in winter.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> I'm not arguing the time. I don't believe you can live life, care for yourself, a family, a homestead, a home, etc.....when you are working 8 hours, walking 8 hours, and sleeping 8 hours. Even if you were capable....Not everyone could sustain that kind of activity in the first place, nor could they manage when it's -30 here in winter.


thats why i have never lived in Wisconsin....hehehe.....brrrrr

but walking does keep you nice and warm, most of the time you end up taking your jacket off and carry it. The trick is to not sweat that badly or you will freeze.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

In truth I spent time walking to work but not three hours. But an hour and a half. And that was only because they moved the office from the closer distance I had been walking. 
I deliberately chose a place to rent within walking distance of work. I did that for more than a decade, even after I got a vehicle, because I liked the exrecise and I was saving to buy a house. 
It's not a choice for everyone but it is for a whole lot more people than chose to think that way.


----------

